# Anyone know any good beetle sites with pics ?



## Jeanin (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi

I have a tarantula in a 20 gallon long tank (redleg 2 yrs old) and was interested in setting up another 20 long for a pair of beetles .

I have sadly seen some very nice ones dried up for sale as ornaments in Asia . I would like to have a live pair but not sure what type.

Anyone know of any sites ?

Pet Store I go to can get whats available or online dealers are great once I know what I want .

Also any input for first time Beetles (which are best) is great help .

Thanks

Jeanin


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2006)

This is a good site for beginners on breeding beetles.

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/..._breeding_1.htm

Or the general site which shows pic of many different beetles. Just browse around the site.

http://www.naturalworlds.org/scarabaeidae/index.htm


----------



## Jeanin (Nov 6, 2006)

GREAT . thats exactly what I was looking for . Is it your site ?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope. I only collect dried specimen not breeding them anymore.


----------



## Jeanin (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I was recently in Malaysia with my dad he goes there once a yr for business and saw dried specimens .

They also sell lots inverts in the market but you cant bring them back due to customs before 9/11 you could as no one checked .

Either way again thanks for the site (links on it great to)


----------



## AFK (Nov 6, 2006)

there's this site too, but i'm not sure if they also do live specimens:

http://www.coleoptera-xxl.de


----------



## Jeanin (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks alot the live sale larvae section is great .thanks


----------

